# Mobile car wash in Tayside



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

Any recommendations? The guy I have used before uses a brush and it leaves streaks over the whole car.

I can't stomach washing the car in the freezing cold but need to keep all the salt and crap off it to help prevent any rust.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I know I'm gonna get shot down for this, but, meh, who gives a stuff....

Have you a Tesco near you with the 'Waves Hand Car Wash?.

IMHO, don't knock them, until you try them.


----------



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nearest one is Newcastle apparently. Bit far for a test I think.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I think he uses a sponge , it's my brother in laws business, his Facebook page got shut down last week as his name is same as a company in America. He seems busy with repeat customers and his Facebook page looked good.
I've never used him but he did his training with Cameron's Audi Perth and valets some expensive cars. 
He doesn't know about detailing I think cheap and cheerful £5 for wash £10 for mini valet I think. You could give him a mitt and tell him to use it .


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Polish car wash bud, if you can't be arsed then they can and all for around a fiver that's including the interior and wheels glossed, should be enough to keep you happy, failing that then entering "i can't be arsed with my car care" attitude on a detailing site seem's odd to me.
This is just a task that need's common sense.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

look for Mark McGill in Dundee


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Give your regular guy a sponge for Christmas...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Cant you just take your car down the jet wash with a pump sprayer of citrus pre wash?


----------



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> Polish car wash bud, if you can't be arsed then they can and all for around a fiver that's including the interior and wheels glossed, should be enough to keep you happy, failing that then entering "i can't be arsed with my car care" attitude on a detailing site seem's odd to me.
> *This is just a task that need's common sense.*


When it's 3 degrees outside it needs drive that I don't have. 

I'd rather pay someone to do it.

I've found a guy fairly local to me that can give it the 2 bucket treatment though, cheers anyway.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

If only you were closer! lol.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

read the rules and stop touting for work please


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

sorry - edited


----------



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

The guy I've found is now either ignoring me or not getting my messages. Ugh.


----------

